# SUCHE: Rahmen Lapierre Spicy 516 oder 916 aus 2008 in L



## o_0 (18. April 2011)

Hallo, 
wie der Titel bereits sagt suche ich ein Lapierre Spicy Rahmen (evtl. auch Komplettbike) aus 2008, bevorzugt den 916, da das meine Meinung nach der schönste Spicy Rahmen war. 
Größe sollte L sein.

Ich freue mich über jedes Angebot.

Vielen Dank

Für alle die nicht wissen wie die Rahmen aussehen, hier Bilder:

916





516


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. April 2011)

Du darfst (musst aber nicht) auf eine PN reagieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enze (6. September 2011)

Also falls jemand einen Rahmen oder ein Komplettradl in M loswerden will....ich haette Interesse. Allerdings nur am 916 aus 2008


----------

